# Maryland Central Open House Pics



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick Weathersby's Maryland Central is set in Northern Maryland right along the old right of way of the Maryland and Pennsylvania RR (the Ma & Pa). Dick's Railroad is set into the steep grade of a rocky mountain that make you Western boys look like wimps. Climbing the hill is better suited to mountain goats.
There are five separate loops set into the steep grade and a six separate loop on the far lower level.


You can see all 20+ pics here - http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/gardenrailways/marylandcentral/?albumview=grid

or browse 800 pixel versions here - http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/gardenrailways/marylandcentral/?


Some highlights -

The top loop -













view from the top - 












one tipple 












and another 












lower loop - 












the granddaughter's loop - 















and an old lattice steel bridge on the trip over -















-Brian


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I suspected that Dick's empire would be spectacular. Your pics confirm that. 
Robert


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some great pics, Brian. Thanks for taking the time to post. I have a much better idea of what his layout looks like now. 

Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen some pix before, those are great and quite informative.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian, you are quite the photographer. Very nice shots.

On mother's day, mothers do their best with Trains.
Judy finished the Butterfly Train that didn't get finished for openhouse.
Grand daughter and sons arrived to take her to dinner.
Mom sat on the bench at the top of the hill enjoying the trains and the weather.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots Brian!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a place!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry we missed you there Brian. We were there from noon to one. What an outstanding layout. 
Paul


----------

